# Carbs on Bulk



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Have upped my protein in the last month to where i am having at least 180ga day, before it was only around the 100g mark.

I need to eat more calories overall but want to understand what to eat without gaining fat.

Yesterday my intake was 300ml milk, scoop whey n banana for breakfast (30g protein)

Two Pepperamis at 11 am (12g protein)

one chicken breast and tuna sandwich for lunch (70g protein)

Gammon eggs an chips for dinner (70g protein)

300ml milk and scoop of whey after gym (30g protein)

A lot of protein but hardly any carbs, ive woke up this morning and actually lost weight, ive cut out the junk i usually eat like cakes crisps and chocolate and need to replace them with calories from elsewhere, whats needed?

Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

As you suggest, you need more carbs.

Total calories determine fat gain.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

whats your weight. height, BF any pics..... try and track it using one of the many apps...will help.....consistency gets you where you want to be... some meals are ok....you could tune some up or swap out and make the overall profile a bit better.....

as no idea of what your calories 'should' be....180g protein is on the low side for almost everyone....carbs - have no idea on how many....it could be 200 could be 500..... depends on you and your activity and build and how fat you are happy to get in an off season/bulk.....and age too - it does look low though.... however without knowing your portion size... your chips meal could be 30g or 200g....we just don't know 

good work cutting out the crap though, but need to get a bit more info to work out something more informed..... else just plucking numbers from the sky

end of the day though carbs/fat/protein don't determine fat gain its your overall calories.... its good your aware of the different macros but you need to work out how many calories you need.... to slowly and steadily increase your weight.

off hand knowing nothing though - bin pepparmai... make it tuna/chicken/turket etc with a jacket potato maybe..... or oats and protein powder with or without some nut butters (again depends on calories)

post workout increase caloires...great time to utilize nutrients... and id be having carbs post workout .... so scoop of whey and maybe some cereals? or have the shake and get home and eat a real meal.... usual protein suspects plus rice/potato/quinoa/pasta...something like that...

try make the gammon egg and chips a bit better too..... omlette (adjust yolks as needed) oven chips are ok if you can grab the super low fat ones...or make your own potato wedges maybe.......


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Im 5ft 9 and before I cut out crap i woke up bang on 12 stone, now im 11st 11 when i wake in morning so lost three pounds. Upped the protein but cutting out crap and not replacing it with proper carbs has meant I've lost weight, whichisn't end of the world now ill just focus on gaining and researching what carbs i need to look at


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

lots of things effect weight, carbs , sodium, water..... that's the issue with just using a scale.... weight is all well and good but need to do it with the mirror and some honest eyes too.... if your keeping the same strength or getting stronger than that's a good sign if your waist is shrinking....

try to work out first what your calories should be keep it the same for a week and see how you look/feel and then make small adjustments.... will be the best way to try to limit fat gains....


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

james90 said:


> Im 5ft 9 and before I cut out crap i woke up bang on 12 stone, now im 11st 11 when i wake in morning so lost three pounds. Upped the protein but cutting out crap and not replacing it with proper carbs has meant I've lost weight, whichisn't end of the world now ill just focus on gaining and researching what carbs i need to look at


 You don't need to be researching any 'special' carbs, just eat the normal ones everyone else does. Pasta, rice, potato, oats and bread are the most obvious main ones. Plus fruit and vegetables.

For general health you'd be best to limit peperami and gammon, since both fall under the 'processed meats' category.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Add a bagel or a couple of packets of porridge oats to your breakfast and a cup of rice, pasta or some potatoes to 1-2 of your main meals. Job done.


----------

